# Something wrong with zebra danio...



## Derek182 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there, we're new fish owners, so we don't know a whole lot on what might be wrong with our fish. We noticed this just yesterday.
The most obvious thing wrong with the zebra danio is that it has a round mark on its belly that looks like a bloody wound. Originally we thought it might have been a bite, but now we're not so sure. The other fish in the tank are another zebra danio, a rasbora heteromorpha, a platy, and a yoyo loach, if that makes a difference. We tried to take some photos, but it's hard to tell exactly what it looks like.
The fish also hasn't been eating much lately, and for whatever reason has been opening and closing its mouth rapidly. It also looks like it's pregnant. I think that's everything, so if anyone can help us out it would be very much appreciated!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Awww poor thing, it does look preggo, you might want to move it to another tank and treat it with some melafix. It may be a nip or it could be something else. Some of the other members are more experienced than I am, so they might have better answers for you.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Does it look like the red marks are on the outside of the body (like an injury) or underneath the scales (systemic)? I had a danio with internal parasites once that looked just like that. Are the fish's scales sticking out from its body, particularly on the belly? My first thought if they are would be dropsy or a scale/skin infection of some kind. Really hard to tell.

If that was my fish, I would get it into quarantine just in case it has something contagious.


----------



## Derek182 (Jan 18, 2011)

Unfortunately the fish already died just today*frown

Should I be concerned about my other fish catching something? I suppose the only thing we can do is keep an eye out for any symptoms with them, right?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Im sorry about that. If you haven't had her for long, most fish stores will replace them. Keep an eye on the other ones to see if they develop symptoms.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Derek182 said:


> Unfortunately the fish already died just today*frown
> 
> Should I be concerned about my other fish catching something? I suppose the only thing we can do is keep an eye out for any symptoms with them, right?


So sorry to hear that. It is always hard, no matter how many I've lost over the years. 

I agree with Danily. Watch the others carefully. Since they school and bump into each other a lot, I always had issues when one danio got sick. I tended to have it go on to infect another danio but not usually the gups.

I don't know but to me, it seemed like either a parasite or an internal bacterial infection. If it were me, I'd do a gravel vac and water change. What were your water parameters by the way? And how long has the tank been cycled?


----------

